# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  1st part black belt!!

## Booz

dont know if anyone cares but im soooo proud of my kids!both passed the 1st part of the junior black belt in jujitsu,my boys just turned 11 and my girl is 15! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## stocky121

juijstu he'll be kicking your ass soon  :LOL:   :LOL:  

it's good that your getting your kid's into something that will benifit and help them rather than going out drinking cider and smoking

----------


## Booz

> juijstu he'll be kicking your ass soon   
> 
> it's good that your getting your kid's into something that will benifit and help them rather than going out drinking cider and smoking


cheers stock,hopefully he will have his black at 13!he has just started his 1st year at senior school,he is only a few inches shorter than me! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BOUNCER

Weldone buddy. Do they lose their BB when their seniors?.

----------


## stocky121

> cheers stock,hopefully he will have his black at 13!he has just started his 1st year at senior school,he is only a few inches shorter than me!




shit i hope ain't built like you as well 

you ain't been giving him HGH while he's been sleeping now come on you can tell me  :LOL:

----------


## Booz

> Weldone buddy. Do they lose their BB when their seniors?.


no they keep the junior black because its basically the senior less a few of the nastier moves!they will have to redo the black addin the moves they have not learned,i think the youngest they can take the senior black is 16.

----------


## Booz

> shit i hope ain't built like you as well 
> 
> you ain't been giving him HGH while he's been sleeping now come on you can tell me


hes got thicker legs than i had when i was his age!!and he looks like he has a coathanger up his shirt,i think hes gonna be a wide one!!

----------


## stocky121

> hes got thicker legs than i had when i was his age!!and he looks like he has a coathanger up his shirt,i think hes gonna be a wide one!!



i'am glad i don't go to his school he'd kick my ass  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## sonar1234

Congrate glad to see that kids still have good discpline to keep it up and go get that black belt.

----------

